
224 Slack communities – Awesome list for anyone in tech - blakenomad
https://www.deekit.com/224-slack-communities/
======
gregjor
Maybe mention that you can't see these awesome lists without signing in. And
once you click through on a category the browser back button just refreshes
the page. It's a trap.

